# Recent family move suggestions please?



## EmmaKeegan (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi everyone.

My husband and I with our 7.5 yr old daughter would like to relocate to Spain, however we are trying to narrow down our search for where in Spain. 

My husband will be commuting to Afghanistan so essentially it will just be my daughter and I most of the time. So, I thought that it would be good if we were in a location where there are lots of other expats and of course in the vicinity of good schools, whether they be Spanish or British. They are our most important factors but of course mild winters and lovely summers also a plus if poss?

Is there anyone who has made the move with little ones who could recommend anywhere please, I shall then go and further investigate.

Many thanks!

Emma Keegan


----------



## Katiebelle2882 (Dec 17, 2012)

I have been researching Javea for a relocation from the US, and while I do not have kids, from what I have read it is an excellent place for children and about 50% expats. Not to mention, it looks beautiful and has what the world health organization says is "the healthiest climate in the world". May want to take a look


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Katiebelle2882 said:


> I have been researching Javea for a relocation from the US, and while I do not have kids, from what I have read it is an excellent place for children and about 50% expats. Not to mention, it looks beautiful and has what the world health organization says is "the healthiest climate in the world". May want to take a look


I totally agree - Jávea's wonderful 

well, I wouldn't have lived here for 9 years if I didn't feel that way 

My daughters were 4 & 7 when we moved here & are now 13 & nearly 17 - they love it here too  & have both thrived in the state school system - & are trilingual 

it's a great place for families, near to both Alicante & Valencia airports (but not TOO near) - & there are already lots of families here whose husbands/fathers are away in the British army/on oil rigs etc., 

yes, around 50% expats - but it has to be said that they aren't all English speaking - it's a very International town - in fact in June every year we have an International festival which goes on for days!!

I can't imagine ever wanting to live anywhere else


----------



## EmmaKeegan (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks for your replies. Xabiachica - that must be a lovely feeling to have found a place you never want to move away from! Would you recommend a private or public school? You mention that your girls did well, which school did they attend?

Im possibly looking to have a look around the area mid February, I expect the weather would be pretty rotten then, wouldn't it? My husband says to buy straight away but I'm more leaning towards renting or a year to see how we get on first - any advice there?

Many thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

EmmaKeegan said:


> Thanks for your replies. Xabiachica - that must be a lovely feeling to have found a place you never want to move away from! Would you recommend a private or public school? You mention that your girls did well, which school did they attend?
> 
> Im possibly looking to have a look around the area mid February, I expect the weather would be pretty rotten then, wouldn't it? My husband says to buy straight away but I'm more leaning towards renting or a year to see how we get on first - any advice there?
> 
> Many thanks


at your daughter's age, I'd say go with state school - she's younger than my elder daughter was when she started - she's certainly young enough to pick up the language quickly

for the first year we were here they went to one of the International schools - at the time it seemed like the right choice, since we were 'trying it for size' & had recently moved from the USA - in retrospect it was a total waste of time & money  - even if we hadn't stayed long!

they both attended the Arenal primary school - we still know a lot of the staff there & have friends with children there - unlike some of the state schools in the town they really embrace the 'international-ness' of the population & new non-spanish speaking children get lots of support

they are both now in secondary education at the state secondary school in the port

the weather in Feb is hit & miss - my daughter has her birthday then & we've often managed a BBQ - cold at night though...

I agree with you - rent first & get a feel for the place - we've moved several times - we still rent in fact - because what we thought we wanted wasn't right for actually living here at all & at different times it has been more convenient to live in slightly different parts of town

we ended up back in the port, it's the perfect place for us to live, for our life & circumstances


----------



## EmmaKeegan (Mar 17, 2012)

We've now decided to ditch our trip to Kenya and come and check out Javea in Feb instead! I know it won't have the best weather but I suppose i'd better see it at its worst and not just in the sun with rose tinted glasses on?

Can anyone give me any pointers what to look for when we're driving round, what did you all have one your list of top 5 things to research or even what you wish you should have looked at?! 

Any pointers as to where we could stay, i expect the hotels are closed as out of season?

Many thanks

Emma


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

EmmaKeegan said:


> We've now decided to ditch our trip to Kenya and come and check out Javea in Feb instead! I know it won't have the best weather but I suppose i'd better see it at its worst and not just in the sun with rose tinted glasses on?
> 
> Can anyone give me any pointers what to look for when we're driving round, what did you all have one your list of top 5 things to research or even what you wish you should have looked at?!
> 
> ...


Jávea doesn't close down!!!

although tbh the first xmas we were here _some _hotels weren't open - the hotel restaurants were, even on xmas day, but you couldn't get a room!! 

but that's 10 xmases ago & they seem to have changed their ways since then

you should find all the hotels open February - there are several & for all budgets

ESTABLECIMIENTOS HOTELEROS

or you could rent an apartment or villa?

as to what to look for when you are driving around - think about your lifestyle

do you want to be near neighbours or a bit more remote?

do you mind having to drive everywhere or would you rather be within walking distance of shops & playmates for your daughter?

if you want a villa out of town - make sure it's south facing - no view can make up for freezing in winter


when we first came, my personal dream was a villa with a view & a private pool - I think that's what most people want - & that's what we rented

and we had a great summer - it was like being on one long holiday

but after the first summer we were fed up with having to drive everywhere - even just for a litre of milk - we realised that it just wasn't practical for 'real life with kids' - & moved onto an urbanisation with shared pool, walking distance to school & more importantly for the girls - friends just around the corner

most of the urbs on the hills are made up of holiday homes - & those which have people living full time usually don't have kids 

some families are happy with that though, but most people I know with kids would love to be able to sell & move into the town, port, or Arenal areas


----------



## EmmaKeegan (Mar 17, 2012)

You have completely hit the nail on the head, yes, I originally wanted that 4 bedroom villa with a private pool but until you mentioned that you live within a gated community with a shared pool and you either cycle or walk everywhere - THATS WHAT I WANT!! As I will be on my own most of the time as the husband works abroad, to be able to fit into a community will be much better for my daughter and I. I want to be able to socialise make a circle of friends, and I think that's important for my daughter too, we are both very sociable. So, I guess I'll be looking near the port then! 

I can't seem to find the address of where Arenal school is? I know that Arenal and Lady Elizabeth school's are the most mentioned, my daughter is 7.5 so I wonder which would be the better? Are both school's walkable from the port? To be able to walk to school would be fantastic!

Thanks so much for your replies, feeling much more confident know that I know that there is an option that suits me (the gated community etc).

Emma x


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

EmmaKeegan said:


> You have completely hit the nail on the head, yes, I originally wanted that 4 bedroom villa with a private pool but until you mentioned that you live within a gated community with a shared pool and you either cycle or walk everywhere - THATS WHAT I WANT!! As I will be on my own most of the time as the husband works abroad, to be able to fit into a community will be much better for my daughter and I. I want to be able to socialise make a circle of friends, and I think that's important for my daughter too, we are both very sociable. So, I guess I'll be looking near the port then!
> 
> I can't seem to find the address of where Arenal school is? I know that Arenal and Lady Elizabeth school's are the most mentioned, my daughter is 7.5 so I wonder which would be the better? Are both school's walkable from the port? To be able to walk to school would be fantastic!
> 
> ...


the Lady Elizabeth school is a private International/Bilingual school & isn't even in Jávea - it's on Cumbre del Sol, which is Benitachell really - but there's a bus from several stops in Jávea

Laude The Lady Elizabeth Junior School

the Arenal state school is back from the Arenal beach - about 3.5 km from the port, though again, there's a school bus 

Pagina nueva 1

there's also a state primary school actually IN the port

index

at your daughter's age I'd certainly go for state school


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Yep go for the state school at 7.5 she'll be bilingual within a few years!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

EmmaKeegan said:


> We've now decided to ditch our trip to Kenya and come and check out Javea in Feb instead! I know it won't have the best weather but I suppose i'd better see it at its worst and not just in the sun with rose tinted glasses on?
> 
> Can anyone give me any pointers what to look for when we're driving round, what did you all have one your list of top 5 things to research or even what you wish you should have looked at?!
> 
> ...


I agree with xabia. Your daughter should do well in state school. whether she'll be going to state or private school should be one of the first things you decide because this will make quite a difference to your budget. With private school you'll have to pay for not only tuition, but the uniform, books, school bus, lunch so we're talking about a large number of euros! You may not know however that in a state school you also have to pay for books and school supplies and this could be be between 250 - 350 € at the beginning of the year with top ups in the other 2 terms too. The school bus used to be free in state schools, but the services have been greatly reduced due to the recession and I'm not sure if you have to pay in some regions now.
As for looking for a house, I'm not so sure that it's different from looking in any other country. Let's see, perhaps you should look at if it has a parking space included or not, storage space (sometimes you have extra space included in a garage space) how much the tax etc is, is there any heating 'cos you'll probably need it if only for a shorter time than the UK...
Also, as you and xabia have both said, most people suggest renting first (for a year or so) to make sure that you've really found the right place


----------

